# Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln



## Bronco84 (2. Dezember 2011)

|wavey: Hallo Anglerkollegen, 

Mich würde mal interessieren was Ihr beim Ansitzen oder Spinnfischen etc. immer dabei habt. Abgesehen von der Angelausrüstung etc. , das ist ja Logisch. 
Meine auch nicht Setzkescher oder solche Dinge, sondern spezielles was man einfach nicht wirklich zum Angeln braucht, worauf Ihr aber nicht verzichten wollt.   


Bei mir ist es z.B. mein Radio und Klopapier  

Gruß Bronco


----------



## thanatos (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

genug zum Rauchen und die Idee wie ich den Fisch zubereite falls er anbeißt


----------



## mathei (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

ich als bootsangler.immer ne gute hand breit barcardi unterm kiel.


----------



## Micha85 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



thanatos schrieb:


> genug zum Rauchen ...



Jaaaaanz Wichtig! Ohne Fluppen keine Entspannung.


----------



## Carphunter13 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Hi,
Ich habe eigentlich immer meinen IPod dabei obwohl ich nicht immer Musik damit höre. Beim stippen habe ich auch immer meine sitzkiepe dabei ich brauche sie zwar nicht und mein Vater meckert immer rum das ich das schwere Teil mit zu Wasser schleppe aber ich habe sie immer dabei das erleichtert das angeln für mich ungemein. MfG carphunter


----------



## ein Angler (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Hi
Ich für meinen Teil habe jetzt immer kalte Füße dabei und die brauche ich nun wirklich nicht.
Andreas


----------



## MDieken (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Moin,
ich habe immer die aktuelle Ausgabe vom Raubfisch dabei, denn falls mal tote Hose ist, bin ich nicht derjenige der gleich wieder nach Hause fährt. Habe es dadurch schon gehabt, dass ich morgens gegen 8 da war, keinen einzigen Biss, alle Tiefen, Köder ausprobiert, habe mich dann hingesetzt und gelesen, und sage und schreibe 4 einhalb stunden später guck ich mal meine ruten nach und es hatten sich 2 aale von 35 und 44 cm festgebissen.

Gruß Mirco


----------



## schomi (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Hallo,
ich habe immer ein Fernglas dabei.


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Ich nehme meißtens einen gutgelaunten zweiten Mann mit an Board!   :q

Reingehauen.....


----------



## clipfisch07 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

mir geht es auch so , habe immer mein Fernglas dabei , damit ich sehen kann
was die Kollegen auf der anderen Seite fangen ODER auch NICHT ......
Das kleine Radio und meine Diggi ist auch immer in der Tasche und die Hoffnung auf einen guten Fisch .........


----------



## FehmarnAngler (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Hm, mein Boot hat ein Radio + 2 kleine Boxen und Anschluss für u.a. MP3 Player :q

Gerade wenn ich längere Strecken fahre, ist es manchmal nicht schlecht Radio/Musik zu hören.


----------



## pike-81 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Handy, Diggi, Bierchen oder´n Lütten (nicht übertreiben), Kippen und ein, zwo Zigarren. Ach ja gaaaanz wichtig: Verpflegung z.B. Kabanossi, zwo Bissen und man kann erstmal weiterfischen.
Am liebsten hab ich noch meinen Kumpel dabei, zu zwot ist Angeln am besten!
4 1/2h den Aal zappeln zu lassen, grenzt ja schon an Aalschnüre auslegen... Nicht unbedingt waidgerecht.
Petri


----------



## Attractor (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Hallo,

habe immer meinen MP3 Player mit. Manchmal auch meinen Gaskocher um mir etwas gutes zu Kochen.

Petri

Attractor


----------



## Bronco84 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

moin , jetzt wo ihr es sagt fällt es mir auch ein. Ein Fernglas hab ich eigentlich auch immer mit . Petri ^^


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Hi,

jo ein Imbissmuß mit. Sonst freß ich noch bei akuter Hungerattacke den Plötzen den Mais weg, und dann gibts auch kein Abendessen, da ohne köder kein Fisch.

LG Anderl.

PS: 35 und 44cm, was macht man mit solchen Schnürsenkeln ?


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich für meinen Teil habe jetzt immer kalte Füße dabei und die brauche ich nun wirklich nicht.
> Andreas



Wollen wir Tauschen? habe immer kalte Finger, mit kalten Füssen kann ich wenigstens angeln |supergri


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, immer etwas Schreibzeug. In der Ruhe kommen viele gute Gedanken, die es gilt festzuhalten.


----------



## mathei (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> Ich nehme meißtens einen gutgelaunten zweiten Mann mit an Board! :q
> 
> Reingehauen.....


 
ok. das kriterium erfüll ich. kannst mich mitnehmen.#h


----------



## Gohann (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Ein zweiter Mann zum Quatschen ist nie verkehrt und baut ungemein auf, wenn es mal wieder nicht läuft! Egal ob Ansitz oder Spinnfischen. Weiterhin immer genug zu trinken, besonders im Sommer. Über Tag Sprudel, abends gerne ein paar Bierchen oder Wein. Immer dabei ist Kaffee! 

Morgens nehme ich auch gerne ein paar frische Brötchen mit deftigem Belag mit, weil ich am Wasser schnell Hunger bekomme!

Nicht zu vergessen, meine Digicam! Nicht für Fangfotos, sondern eher dazu bestimmt gewisse Situationen am Wasser festzuhalten.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## boot (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



schomi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe immer ein Fernglas dabei.


Aha du bist das also gg|supergri


----------



## boot (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Ich habe Ersatzsachen mit Hose usw,und natürlich Kaffee.


----------



## bx805 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Kaugummi,Kumpel,Kekse!


Die drei K's ohne dies nich geht

( bin noch minderjährig )


Und aufn Ansitz mal n Bierchen


----------



## Deep Down (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Einen Fernseher!


----------



## Bronco84 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, immer etwas Schreibzeug. In der Ruhe kommen viele gute Gedanken, die es gilt festzuhalten.





Andal, sehr sehr gute idee.Ich glaub das mach ich auch mal ;-)

@ deep down   Fernseher? ernsthaft?:m


----------



## Cobrafant (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Klopapier darf seit einem wunderbaren Erlebnis in diesem Sommer nicht mehr fehlen...|supergri


----------



## mathei (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Einen Fernseher!


 
im ernst,hab ich auch.leider haben wir bei uns nur ein paar dbvt programme.


----------



## Deep Down (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



Bronco_aus_Gronau schrieb:


> @ deep down   Fernseher? ernsthaft?:m



Klar, beim Karpfenansitz auf nem kleinen einklappbaren LCD -TV Angeldvds anschauen!
Geht natürlich über DVB-T auch das reguläre Programm!:q

Ab und zu muss man über die Autosteckdose den Akku nachladen!


----------



## Knispel (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



bx805 schrieb:


> Kaugummi,Kumpel,Kekse!
> 
> 
> Die drei K's ohne dies nich geht
> ...


 
ich hatte in Deinem Alter immer noch ein 4. K dabei - Kondome - man wusste nie, welches weibliche Wesen einen beim Nachtangeln so besuchen kommt , dafür hab ich denn auch gerne einmal Angeln Angeln sein lassen und die Köder entfernt ....


----------



## Bronco84 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



Cobrafant schrieb:


> Klopapier darf seit einem wunderbaren Erlebnis in diesem Sommer nicht mehr fehlen...|supergri




Ja das kenn ich auch. Ist seitdem immer dabei. Gut das letztes Jahr mein Dad auch am Angeln war und ein Rolle klopapier aus der Angeltasche zog mit dem satz:" Siehste jung, von deinem Vater kannste immer noch was lernen". Recht hatte er ;-) 

gruß Bronco


----------



## Sofafischer (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Klopapier: man weiß es erst richtig zu schätzen wenn man es mal wirklich braucht...
achso Feuerzeug ist auch ganz wichtig...weiß man auch erst zu schätzen wenn man mal keins hatt.


----------



## siloaffe (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Ich Feeder am Rhein grundsätzlich nur an Stellen an denen ich aus em Kofferraum angeln kann. Daher ist Musik vorhanden, zusätzlich hab ich aber immer ne Autobaterie im Kofferraum um den Laptop zu versorgen.:m 
Man muss ja auf dem Laufenden sein was im AB so läuft.....

LG Markus


----------



## Donnergugi (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Ich trag ganz gern so einen "Einweg"-Poncho bei mir rum. Der ist zwar auch net besser als ne Plastiktüte aber etwas größer und hat mir schon mindestens 1 mal trockene Kleidung beschert bei launischem Wetter, wenn die Jacke mal wieder zu schwer war, um sie mitzunehmen.

Die Dinger sehen so aus.

http://www.ebets-promotion.at/redx/...53705a786339393859733d/gid.5/19538770.jpg.jpg

Man bekommt die gefaltet und eingeschweißt für 1 Euro...

Gruß


----------



## thanatos (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



schomi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe immer ein Fernglas dabei.



|supergriHatte ich früher auch mit ,mehr zur Vogelbeobachtung,bis unser jungen Schwesternschülerinnen nach der Arbeit nackt baden gegangen sind.Da standen doch zu viele Naturfreunde mit Fernglas am Wasser,mit denen wollte ich dann doch nicht auf eine Stufe gestellt werden.Ist schon wenigstens 20 Jahre vorbei (mit der Schwesterschule)aber das gute Glas hat nicht wieder in den Rucksack zurück gefunden|bigeyes;+


----------



## Bronco84 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

So langsam wirds ja richtig interessant hier ^^ Bin mal gespannt was noch so kommt. ;-)


----------



## Aurikus (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Es wurde zwar schon Alles, was wichtig ist erwähnt, aber ich melde mich trotzdem mal zu Wort....

Ein Frenseher oder Laptop finde ich zuviel des Guten. Dann kann ich auch zu Hause bleiben.
Aber Butterbrote, Trinken(Kaffee+Wasser), Fluppen, 2 Feuerzeuge (Es könnte eins ja mal ausfallen) und ne Packung Tempos sind immer am Start!!
Hin und wieder mal meine bessere Hälfte. Es gibt nix schöneres, als Ihr beim Stippen zu zuschauen!!!!#6


----------



## mathei (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Hin und wieder mal meine bessere Hälfte. Es gibt nix schöneres, als Ihr beim Stippen zu zuschauen!!!!#6


 
wenn du an der richtigen stelle ein   r
einpflegst wird es richtig interessant |supergri


----------



## Siever (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Beim Spinnen nehme ich so wenig Kram wie möglich mit.
Beim Ansitzen ist die Sache anders. Taschenlampe, Fernglas, Topf, Gaskocher, Bier und samstags einen Dvb-t Tv (wegen der Sportschau). Musik oder ein Laptop würde mich irgendwie stressen.


----------



## Gizzmo (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



bx805 schrieb:


> Kaugummi,Kumpel,Kekse!
> 
> 
> ( bin noch minderjährig )
> ...



Also ich habe mit 15 noch kein Bier trinken dürfen/können....

greetz


----------



## obmann (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Überlegen ob ich so eine Große Pfanne habe Petri


----------



## bx805 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



Gizzmo schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit 15 noch kein Bier trinken dürfen/können....
> 
> greetz




Mein dad sieht sowas gechillt er meint solange es in maßen bleibt und ich mir nich die hukke vollkipp denn is das mal oke:k


----------



## Gizzmo (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

@bx805 : nunja.......ist nen anderes Thema um mich zurückhaltend zu äußern.

Zum Thema kann ich nur sagen, dass ich Klopapier und Fernglas auch immer am Sart habe. Im Sommer auch gern mal die Gitarre.
Aber was zu schreiben nehm ich wohl das nächste Mal auch mit. Finde die Idee echt gut

greetz


----------



## Fun Fisher (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



bx805 schrieb:


> Mein dad sieht sowas gechillt er meint solange es in maßen bleibt und ich mir nich die hukke vollkipp denn is das mal oke:k



Immer gleich ganze Liter? Das finde ich für einen 15-jährigen doch zu viel :vik:


----------



## metallicarp (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

ich oute mich mal: Buch:vik:

gruss ausm Speckgürtel....


----------



## Siever (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



Gizzmo schrieb:


> @bx805 : nunja.......ist nen anderes Thema um mich zurückhaltend zu äußern.
> 
> Zum Thema kann ich nur sagen, dass ich Klopapier und Fernglas auch immer am Sart habe. Im Sommer auch gern mal die Gitarre.
> Aber was zu schreiben nehm ich wohl das nächste Mal auch mit. Finde die Idee echt gut
> ...



Ne Gitarre? Wie viel schleppst du denn mit? Ich spiel ja auch gerne, aber doch nicht mit Fischfingern:q


----------



## Gizzmo (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



Siever schrieb:


> Ne Gitarre? Wie viel schleppst du denn mit? Ich spiel ja auch gerne, aber doch nicht mit Fischfingern:q


 
Die habe ich mir mal extra günstig bei nem Discounter geholt. Ist sozusagen meine Outdoorgitarre ( Wandergitarre ). 
In der Tasche auf den Rücken geschnallt wiegt das doch nix....

greetz


----------



## Bronco84 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Sehe grade das ich schon seit ewigkeiten nen ollen Kompass mitschlöre. hab die angeltasche mal aufgeräumt. Ich kann zwar mit dem Ding umgehen aber wieso ich den mal in die Angeltasche gepackt hab??? I don´t know :-DDDD


Ps .  Ne outdoor Gitarre ist ja mal ne geile idee ..


----------



## mathei (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



Bronco_aus_Gronau schrieb:


> Sehe grade das ich schon seit ewigkeiten nen ollen Kompass mitschlöre. hab die angeltasche mal aufgeräumt. Ich kann zwar mit dem Ding umgehen aber wieso ich den mal in die Angeltasche gepackt hab??? I don´t know :-DDDD
> 
> 
> pose wieder finden |kopfkrat


----------



## Bronco84 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> Bronco_aus_Gronau schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sehe grade das ich schon seit ewigkeiten nen ollen Kompass mitschlöre. hab die angeltasche mal aufgeräumt. Ich kann zwar mit dem Ding umgehen aber wieso ich den mal in die Angeltasche gepackt hab??? I don´t know :-DDDD
> ...


----------



## thanatos (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> Bronco_aus_Gronau schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sehe grade das ich schon seit ewigkeiten nen ollen Kompass mitschlöre. hab die angeltasche mal aufgeräumt. Ich kann zwar mit dem Ding umgehen aber wieso ich den mal in die Angeltasche gepackt hab??? I don´t know :-DDDD
> ...


----------



## Rapfenjäger (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Kompass im Auto ist bei mir ebenfalls Standard.
Ansonsten zum Fischen zusätzlich: 1 Müllsack,
so ein alter Unrataufklauber ( Greifzange ) und 
Handschuhe. Klappspaten zur ambulanten Köder-
suche und "Putzpapier" (leicht verrottend)
5l-Kanister Frischwasser  mit Handtuch und Brotzeit.
Übrigens lassen nicht nur Fischer mal ihren Müll liegen.
Bin kein Ordnungsfreak, habe es nur gern gemütlich.
Petri...,R.-J.


----------



## Bronco84 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



Rapfenjäger schrieb:


> Kompass im Auto ist bei mir ebenfalls Standard.
> Ansonsten zum Fischen zusätzlich: 1 Müllsack,
> so ein alter Unrataufklauber ( Greifzange ) und
> Handschuhe. Klappspaten zur ambulanten Köder-
> ...




Gute einstellung, und den klappspaten hab Ich immer im auto liegen ;-). 

Das kurioseste war hier bisher glaube ich der Fernseher :vik:    

Gruß der Bronco


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



Aurikus schrieb:


> 2 Feuerzeuge (Es könnte eins ja mal ausfallen)



Da dauert das bis posting #35, bis jemand das wichtigste überhaupt erwähnt. 
Zusätzlich gehört noch ein Reserve-Reservefeuerzeug und eine Notpackung Kippen ins Auto.


----------



## Rapfenjäger (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Rätsel:
Eine Kippe versaut wieviel m³ Frischwasser ?
Petri..., R.-J.


----------



## Syntac (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



Rapfenjäger schrieb:


> Rätsel:
> Eine Kippe versaut wieviel m³ Frischwasser ?
> Petri..., R.-J.



Dazu muss die Kippe aber ja erstmal ins Wasser kommen #c


----------



## Eichelfritte (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

1 Kiste Bier...


----------



## MDieken (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

samstags nachmittag 15:30 - 17:15 mein radio


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



Rapfenjäger schrieb:


> Rätsel:
> Eine Kippe versaut wieviel m³ Frischwasser ?
> Petri..., R.-J.



Meine Kippen versauen null Wasser, die kommen nämlich mit nach Hause. Und Fertig-Bratensauce kipp ich da auch nicht rein.


----------



## angler1996 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Ralle , da ich da lieber auf Nummer sicher gehe,
nehm ich lieber noch ne Schachtel Streichhölzer mit.
Es könnte ja ein Feuerzeug leer werden , eins aus der Tasche rutschen, eins vom Regen nass werden und dann:
 brauchste Hölzer
Gruß A.


----------



## Bronco84 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



MDieken schrieb:


> samstags nachmittag 15:30 - 17:15 mein radio



Für Welchen Verein drückst du die Daumen?;-)


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Fernseher, Laptop, Radio, mp3Player hat man doch heutzutage in jedem besseren Handy, ist also ohnehin immer am Mann. Seit ich mir auf ner Oderbuhne den Haxen gebrochen hab und 4 Stunden auf meinen spinnfischenden Kumpel warten musste (bei Temperaturen um 0 und Nieselregen), hab ich das Ding immer in einem wasserfesten Beutel um den Hals...
Ansonsten schlepp ich viel vom hier gesagten mit mir rum, das meiste hat seinen festen Platz im Angelkoffer, Einwegponcho, Mülltüten (für Müll oder Fische), Klopapier, Feuerzeug(e), uws... 
Kippen, Ersatzbatterien, Ersatzklamotten (2 komplette Sätze vakuumverpackt) haben ihren festen Platz im Auto, sind also höchstens! 3-4 Kilometer weit weg.
Am Mann hab ich auch immer ein schweres Jagdmesser mit hohlem, wasserdichtem Griff zum Aufschrauben, da drin sind Alleszünder, ein paar Haken und ne Minitaschenlampe...


----------



## Case (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Ein Maßband auf dem man keine Zahlen mehr sehen kann. Keine Ahnung, warum ich das seit Jahren mit mir rumschlepp.#c

Case


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Immer dabei: (Kopf)schmerztabletten und kleine Verbandtasche, Feuchte Tücher.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Fernglas-noch nie benutzt...


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Wasserpfeife aus Acryl für den Fall das ich beim entspannenden Angeln noch mehr Entspannung suche.Ist bis jetzt aber noch nicht vorgekommen...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Wasserpfeife aus Acryl ...



Den Dreck und fest alles was dazu gehört finde ich des öfteren bei uns am Vereinsgewässer....
:r

Du bist nicht öfters mal im PLZ-Bereich 56 unterwegs?


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Den Dreck und fest alles was dazu gehört finde ich des öfteren bei uns am Vereinsgewässer....
> :r
> 
> Du bist nicht öfters mal im PLZ-Bereich 56 unterwegs?


 
Nee bin ich nicht Ich hab aber auch nicht diese schlechte Angewohnheit meinen Müll am Angelplatz liegen zu lassen.Nehm ich immer schön alles wieder mit und den Dreck meiner Angelkollegen ebenfalls 2 Säcke Müll pro Angeltour sind da leider keine Seltenheit (da gehen ja auch mal Familien spazieren und das muss ja nicht sein das da dann meine Spaßutensilien rum liegen,egal ob Wasserpfeife oder alte Maden-/Mais-/Wurmdose.Gibt da ja auch son paar ganz coole die es nichtmal stört wenn da Kinder neben sitzen und die dann trotzdem rauchen|krach: Ich bin der Meinung das ist meine Sache und damit belästige ich nicht andere Leute indem ich sie zupaffe und erst recht keine Kinder.Weder mit Zigaretten noch mit anderem Rauchzeugs)Viel ätzender find ich aber die Kids an der Ruhr die sich besaufen und dann ihre Bierpullen auf den Steinen zerkloppen|krach:und ihre Fertiggrills in die Botanik pfeffern.Hab erst diese Woche nen verendeten Bisam gefunden der hatte seinen Kopf in ner alten Maisdose drinstecken frag mich immer wieso sowas sein muss#cist ja nicht so schwer seinen Dreck einfach wieder mitzunehmen.


----------



## Siever (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Viel ätzender find ich aber die Kids an der Ruhr die sich besaufen und dann ihre Bierpullen auf den Steinen zerkloppen|krach:und ihre Fertiggrills in die Botanik pfeffern.Hab erst diese Woche nen verendeten Bisam gefunden der hatte seinen Kopf in ner alten Maisdose drinstecken frag mich immer wieso sowas sein muss#cist ja nicht so schwer seinen Dreck einfach wieder mitzunehmen.



Warst du an der Zornigen Ameise??? Besoffene Jugendliche an diesem Stück sind ein Grund für mich im Sommer, da nicht mehr zu angeln! Und die Bierpullen und Grills kotzen mich gewaltig an! Ich habe früher auch oft mit Leuten an der Ruhr gehockt, aber wir haben unser Zeug immer brav in so nen Container geworfen, auch wenn wir hackenvoll waren! Wir haben auch keine Leute angepöbelt oder Angler beleidigt#cBierpullen im Wasser sind ne Katastrophe für Mensch und Tier!!

Ich nehme übrigens immer noch eine Steinschleuder mit! Für Mais, Boilies oder Steine (aus Langeweile)... .


----------



## thanatos (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



Rapfenjäger schrieb:


> Rätsel:
> Eine Kippe versaut wieviel m³ Frischwasser ?
> Petri..., R.-J.



woher kommt eigendlich das Märchen das eine Kippe mehr Frischwasser
verdirbt als eine ungerauchte Pflanze ???;+|kopfkrat


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Ja das war an der zornigen Ameise bzw. an dem Buhnenstück an der der Wuppertaler Straße.Ich sitz da auch oft im Sommer mit freunden auf ein Bier oder zwei, aber sowas hat mich schon früher mi15 angekotzt. Wenn man zu faul ist seine Flaschen mitzunehmen stellt man die an den Wegesrand für den nächsten Flaschensammler  War aber leider ne Maisdose an der das arme Tier verendet ist(ist irgendwie an der Falschen Strelle im Text gelandet), der Müll manch anderer Angler am Wasser verärgert mich aber nicht weniger zumal ja grade wir Angler auf unser Hausgewässer achten sollten!!!

Lustige Anekdote zum Thema grillende Kids...Ich und ne Freundin sind zur Ruhr gefahren um nen bissl die Sommerlichen Abendstunden zu genießen, plötzlich meint sie sie habe Hunger...wir sind also zum Rewe gefahren und haben Grillfleisch aber ohne Grill gekauft.Viel uns auch erst auf als wir wieder an der Ruhr saßen..Ich mein so zu ihr aus Spaß: ey ich hab ja noch die Badehose an ich hohl uns jetzt nen Grill stiefel ins Wasser und finde nach nichtmal 2 Metern....einen kompletten Grill mit Rost, Zange und allem Zipp und Zappund nicht son wackeliges Kackteil sondern was besseres.Das Ding hat bestimmt 40€ gekostet und der kann da höchstens einen Tag gelegen haben.Jetzt hab ich nen neuen Grill...


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



thanatos schrieb:


> woher kommt eigendlich das Märchen das eine Kippe mehr Frischwasser
> verdirbt als eine ungerauchte Pflanze ???;+|kopfkrat




Keine Ahnung ist aber absoluter Blödsinn#q das schädlichste an einer (Filter-)zigarette ist der Zellstofffilter.Mit dem Rest passiert das was mit allen pflanzlichen Materialien passiert...


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*



> Zellstofffilter


Wie du schon sagtest, 
Zellstoff,
der ist genauso biologisch abbaubar wie ein Tempo...
Das war vor ein paar Jahren noch anders, da wars noch irgend so 'ne Plastikfaser, aber die findet man heut nur noch in Billigkippen aus ost oder Fernost.
Nur wer raucht die eigentlich? Ist doch eh schon schädlich genug...

Back to Topic


----------



## Bronco84 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Die kuriosesten Nebensächlichkeiten beim Angeln*

Das kurioseste was ich bisher am Wasser gesehen habe, in Form 
Von Mitbringseln waren zwei Holländer die erst mal ihre nicht
Kleine musikanlage aufgebaut haben. Das ganze vor etwa 15 Jahren 
In Holland.  Mein vater und ich haben sehr ungläubig drein 
Geschaut.  Und ja die waren nur zum Angeln da..... ;-)


----------

